# دورة هندسة الطيران (نسخة جديدة)



## عارفي (21 فبراير 2010)

دورة هندسة الطيران (نسخة جديدة)
​بسم لله الرحمن الرحیم

*أقدم لكم دورة ھندسة الطیران*
*http://www.2shared.com/file/11384747/fde66145/ddd.html
أو
http://www.zshare.net/download/7256878224986d83/
*


ما ھو مستوى الدورة ؟
ھذه الدورة ھي اختصار وترجة للكتب الأساسیة التي تدرس في قسم ھندسة الطیران في 
الجامعات الأمریكیة والعالمیة . اختصار غیر مخل بالفائدة . أیضا یمكن لأي شخص ملم
بأساسیات الحساب أن بدرسھا. فھي بإذن لله تجمع بین البساطة والـ"ھندسة" .

ما ھي طبیعة الاختصار في الدورة ؟
١ - اختصار في محتوى الكتب ، ویركز الاختصار على حذف الاشتقاقات ، وھذا أمر لا یخل
بالفھم
٢ - اختصار في عدد المساقات، فالمساقات التي لا علاقة مباشرة لھا بعلم الطیران تم حذفھا
مثل مساق الكیمیاء والبرمجة وغیرھا .
فالاختصار الموجود في الدورة لن یقلل من كفاءتھا وكفائتك كمھندس طیران إن بذلت الجھد
الكافي يف دراسة الدورة.

ماذا عن الجانب العملي ؟
سیطلب منك في آخر الدورة أن تضع تصمیم لطائرة (مشروع تخرج) ، فإن توفرت لك
الإمكانات فعلیك صناعتھا. لكن ما یھمنا ھو أن تضع تصمیم ناجح .

ھل اكتلمت الدورة ؟
للأسف لا ، یبقى كتاب "تصمیم الطائرات" ، ولا أعلم متى سأكملھ، لكن على كل حال حتى إن
أتمت (انت) دراسة الدورة قبل اكتمال الكتاب فبامكانك تصمیم طائرة وفق ما تعلمتھ في باقي 
مساقات الدروة. لكن مع ھذا الكتاب مھم جدا وأسأل لله أن یمكنني من ترجمتھ.

مساقات الدورة :
١ - مساق "مقدمة في ھندسة الطیران " : وھو مقدمة عامة في موضوع ھندسة الطیران،
وأرجو قراءة مقدمة المساق بعنایة. ویجب دراسة ھذا المساق قبل باقي المساقات.
٢ - مساق "میكانیكا المواد" : والمساق سھل ومھم لكنھ طویل (دونا عًن باقي المساقات)، لذا
أنصح بعدم حل جمیع المسائل حتى لا یحصل الملل والتثاقل عن دراسة باقي المساقات.
٣ - مساق "بنى الطائرات" : ولا بد قبل دراسة ھذا المساق من دراسة مساق "میكانیكا المواد".
٤ - مساق "الایرودینامیات"
٥ - مساق "دینامیات الطیران" ولا بد قبل دراستھ من دراسة مساق "الایرودینامیات"
٦ - مساق "تصمیم الطائرات" ، أسأل لله أن ییسر أمر إعداده
٧ - مساق "مشروع تخرج" وھو المساق الأخیر، حیث یجب علیك أن تضع تصمیم لطائرة
وفق ما یتوفر عندك من امكانات، أما عن نفسي فقد وضعت تصمیم طائرة أ- ١ (وھو من باب
ضرب المثال فقط، ،علیك أن تضع تصمیمك الخاص). لكن أشدد على أھمیة الاھتمام بھذا
المساق ووضع تصمیم طائرتك. فإیاك أن تھمل ھذا الأمر

كیفیة دراسة الدورة :
علیك أن تدرس الدورة دراسة لا أن تقرأھا قراءة، فعلیك حل المسائل والأمثلة وأن تبذل جھدك
في ھذا.
أیضا علیك دراسة المساقات مساق مساق ، أعني مثلا أن تدرس مساق الایرودینامیات كاملاً
ثم بعد أن تنھیھ تنتقل إلى المساق التالي وھكذا.
وأقترح أن تلزم نفسك بجدول زمني ، كأن تدرس فصل يف كل أسبوع (وبھذا ستنھي الدورة
في عدة أشھر).

ماذا عن محركات الطائرات ؟
لا یوجد في الدورة مساق محركات طائرات، فأرى أنھ من الأفضل أن یتفرغ شخص لعلم
محركات الطائرات تفرغ كامل بغض النظر عن دراستھ لدورتنا ھذه، أما نحن فیكفینا أن نعرف
مواصفات المحرك كي نضع تصمیم الطائرة. لكن لدي نصیحة لم یرید دراسة محركات
الطائرات، وھي أن یركز على المحرك المكبسي ولیس المحرك التربیني! لسھولة صناعته
مقارنة بالتربیني، أیضا لشھرتھ فھو مثل محرك السیارة (لكن أخف)، ولبساطة مواد وسبائك
صناعتھ مقارنة بالتربیني،ولنجاحھ في الكثیر من الطائرات مثل طائرات الحرب العالمیة الثانیة
وطائرات الیوم، ولأسباب أخرى كثیرة. طبعا المحرك سیعمل على تدویر المروحة. أیضا یمكن
استعمال محرك صاروخ (مثل طائرة أ- ١ الموجودة في الملفات) . أیضا ھناك المحركات
الكھربائیة. لكن أعتقد أن المحرك المكبسي یجب أن ینال الاھتمام الأكبر . ولله أعلم.

انتھى الكلام وجاء دور العمل ، فقولوا بسم لله واستعینوا بالله وابدؤوا دراسة الدورة ، ولا
تنسوا أخاكم من دعوة بظھر الغیب.

أخوكم المھندس عبد الرحمن​ 
منقول من "شبكة شموخ الإسلام" أعادها الله


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (24 فبراير 2010)

أكثر من رائعه ان شاء الله....وجارى التحميل


----------



## بدري علي (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

جميل جدا---------- نفع الله بك ++++++وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## virtualknight (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## haytham9d (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي ويارك الله فيك


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسانا.


----------

